# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  pijn in de kuiten bij lopen

## db1995

hallo, 

ik heb gister op de voetbaltraining een tik op mijn linkerkuit gehad en kon hierna gewoon doortrainen, nadat ik thuis kwam begon het bij elke stap die ik zette pijn te doen en het is nu de volgende dag alleen maar erger. ik heb al op internet gezocht maar ik kan niks vinden wat lijkt op wat ik heb. ik heb wel een bloeduitstorting op de plek waar ik ben geraakt, iemand enig idee wat het precies en hoelang de herstelperiode is?

----------

